# Using a Router Inlay Kit



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Dock posed a question within one of my projects that had a custom inlay. He was wondering about the method I used. Here's my reply if anyone else is curious how to do this. It is really very simple and IMO, adds a ton to otherwise plain projects. My method is based off of a couple podcasts. One is from Woodworking Online. Here is the episode Router Inlays same method is used in a Marc's WoodWhisperer podcasts. Check his archives for the episode.

A router inlay kit consists of a guide bushing, a bearing, and a bit. I bought a CMT kit around $30. The included bit is a 1/8" spiral bit.

~The first step is to cut a template for the design. The material must be 1/4" thick. The goal is to cut away the desired design. It is helpful to leave several inches around the hole that is the design. This helps to balance the router when using the template. 
~Clamp the template to the material that is to RECEIVE the inlay. 
~The bearing should be attached to the bushing for this cut and the cut depth should be no more than 1/8" deep. 
~Follow the template to hollow out the area to be inlaid. Very tight corners will require some chisel work. 
~Now clamp the template to the inlay material. 
~Use the same method without the bearing, leaving only the bushing to guide the bit.

This will leave a near perfect fit, with the only exception being details that are more narrow than the 1/8" bit. A little minor chisel work takes care of those. Another helpful pointer is to chamfer the bottom of the inlay material slightly so as to ease installation. I like to make the inlay slightly thicker and then sand it flush.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for that info, Jeff!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Thnks for the info Jeff. The first link is dead:
*Article Not Found
Sorry, but you are looking for something that isn't here.*

REGARDS
BOB


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Sorry about the first link. The link takes you to the right site. From there, just look for Episode 14.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

It's here.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks Douglas,
That was one of my favorite podcasts they've done. There are so many. They are easily my favorite video podcasts. Not quite as humorous or entertaining as some, but they are incredibly thorough as most are an hour or more. Video is worth more than a 100 audio or written formats. If anyone is interested, the top jigs and the table saw episodes are great.


----------

